# american spirits



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

So I read on the box of the American Spirit cigarettes that it's all natural tobacco, no addatives at all. ??? Is this true? Anyone knowledgeable on this?


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

nobody smokes spirits? what brand do you guys smoke for you smokers out there?


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2008)

Menthols,richmond but it used to be embassy number 1,s...if im brasic I smoke amber leaf rolling tobacco ,but seriously want to give up,keep trying.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2008)

I do believe it is all natural, but i've also heard that can be just as bad or something? because ur getting all of the things they take out of normal cigarettes, minus the fun poisons, but yea, this is just what i've heard.


----------



## eninrebmun (Aug 16, 2004)

When I smoked I smoked American Spirits. I was surprised to find out that they have the absolute highest concentration of "freebase nicotine" of any brand (36%). All this without additives. No I do not know how they are engineering their tobacco, but from what I can surmise it is PH based. All I know is I smoked like 10 a day - tops, and I had a friend who smoked just whatever was on sale, but like 2-3 packs a day. I'd roll one of mine for him and he would have to sit.

I am not an ex-smoker who will ever get all self rightous, and I fully support anyone's desire to smoke or not smoke. But seriously, watch out for those American Spirits ... don't let that "all natural no additive" thing fool you. Google it ... 
If you want to smoke, have no intentions of stopping and want a real hard kick with plenty of tar; cigarettes with some chesthair... American Spirits are your brand.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Sometimes I would by smokes from local Indian reservations. They are supposed to be just plain tobacco. It was a nice change.
I don?t get why some much stuff has to be added.
eninrebmun: Isn?t that always the way. You think you are doing something better for you but in the long run you are not.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

so you're saying american spirits have more nicotine than any other cigarette? Is nicotine itself bad for you or is it the other stuff they put in it that makes it bad (might be a stupid question :!: )


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

I had a browse through the American Spirits website.

http://www.nascigs.com/

great website! I had to verify my age before entering the website which is probably a good thing.
another good thing is the company's motto says, "It's Only Natural". They are also a values based company. 
and they point out that "No additives in our tobacco does NOT mean a safer cigarette."

I found it weird though that they have information for people who want to quit smoking... weird. good weird??

I don't know. Please explain.

Meanwhile, check this out....

http://www.aussievitamin.com/honeyrose- ... ettes.html


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

"Nicorette, Nicorette, you can beat the cigarette!"

You should see the ads for this... they're funny and crazy! haha.

What about Herbal Cigarettes? Are they safe or they do the same thing as any other cigarette.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2008)

Cloverstone said:


> Lol, Nicorette was hard to beat...one addiction for another. Not even within the same universe as smoking though.


Oh great thats what im worried about now,that ill be on nicorette patches and nicorette inhalor for the rest of my life..

Nicotine on its own is not harmful to the body,the other chemicals are...BUT if you are going to smoke them into your lungs then it doesnt matter whether its herbal,natural or whatever its just bad for you....im not judgeing either im going through hell trying to quit.
:evil:


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2008)

Yeah I was watching something on the tv the other day which showed a smokers lungs with big black blobs on them..cancerous lungs and lungs effected by emphasemia[sp?] gross.
Yeah i can be a nicorette addict instead lol..they can be my new "thing".I havnt put the nicorette inhalor down since i started on it lol i hold it even when im not useing it,im gonna struggle getting rid of that.ive just got another box full of cartridges today,im going through them like i dunno what...im holding it now because i allways smoke usually when im typing on the computer because it helps me concertrate,it helps me think lol,im trying to make the same thing happen with the inhalor instead....it helps a bit but doesnt quite cut it.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

post it on here maybe it will make me quit lol!


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2008)

Good lungs...bad lungs


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2008)




----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh god thats bad!!!!!!!!!!!
Im gonna puke.  
The right looks like a CAT of my brain.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2008)

Well that explains it then.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

It didn't show on my comp. Maybe I'm ment to be a smoker (takes a long cold drag.....whooooshhh.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2008)

yeah theyve disapeared for some reason....who cares,im having a mental nightmare.....takes a long cold{?) drag with you[for real]...........heres to "health" and insanity.....


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Wow I just did some shocking research. Spirits actually have more nicotine and tar content than most all other cigarettes (marlboro, camel, etc). Check it out....
http://home.att.net/~rdavis2/cigra.html

I smoke the unfiltered spirits which have 27.9 mg of tar and 2.73 of nicotine. Marlboro reds = 16 mg of tar and 1.2 of nicotine. Looks like Parliments actually have some of the lowest tar and nicotine. I like them too cuz they have the recessed filters so you can bite down on em, that's what they supply the army with too. Maybe I will be doin a switch soon, or just try to quit all together. Been seen a nice lady lately too which would give me the motivation to quit since I don't want to be smellin like shit when I'm with her.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2008)

When you quit thats one of the first things you notice...you can smell all the smokers out of the non smokers..and its awfull.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2008)

not in the country side it doesnt..well not unless you live near a farm.....when i went walking today in my woody area the smell of the pine trees was amazing.


----------

